# Wagolink Visu für Iphone für einen Wago Controller



## babylon05 (6 Juni 2012)

Hallo,

habe eine App gefunden mit dem man eine Visu angezeigt bekommt für einen Wagocontroller.



Hier die Homepage vom Entwickler:

http://pautex.fr/wago/index2.php

Ich habe zwar auch eine Wago aber bin da noch Neuling, habe mal versucht meine Außentemperatur anzeigen zu lassen, da fehlt mir noch einbißchen du Zuordnung in seiner XML.


----------



## Matze001 (6 Juni 2012)

Ich hab es seit nem halben Jahr erfolgreich im Einsatz!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## wais (8 Dezember 2012)

Hallo, ich möchte bei mir auch die app WagoLink einsetzen, aber irgendwie bekomme ich das nicht so ganz hin.
Es soll keine Temperatur, etc. ausgelesen werden, ich möchte einfach nur das Licht damit steuern.
Mit der französchen Anleitung komme ich leider auch nicht ganz klar. 
Ich weiß nicht genau, was ich in der XML wo einfügen muss und welche Daten ich aus Codesys benötige bzw. ob ich dort noch etwas einrichten muss. 
Kann jemand helfen, der dass evtl. im Einsatz hat?
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Steffen90 (11 Dezember 2012)

Hallo

Bin gerade auch dabei, eine wagoml datei zu erstellen. Habe schon das Anzeigen und senden von BOOLschen Werten hinbekommen.

Meine Vorgehensweise ist wie folgt:

Kopf der Wagoml Datei (mit Editor erstellen) am Besten von der Website http://pautex.fr/wago/wagomlmaker_en.php benutzen und ganz oben einfügen.

Nächster Schritt: Einfügen der Bedien- und Anzeigeelemente.m Mir war eine Hilfe diese Website: http://pautex.fr/wago/exemple.php

Auflösen bzw Aufbau des Elements Switch:

<item id="N">

  	<title>Test</title>
 	<name>Commutateur</name>
 	<description>Allume/Eteindre</description>
 	<affichage>switch</affichage>
<IW><!--#READPI ADR=QX0.0&FORMAT=%d--></IW>
<wagolink>http://IP_automate/WRITEPI?ADR1=QX0.0&amp;VALUE1=%d&amp;FORMAT1=%d</wagolink>
</item>


Jedes Neue Element bekommt eine andere Nummer (anfangend bei =0)
Unwichtig in meinen Augen, wird in der Visu nicht angezeigt
Der Fettgeschriebene Name des Elements
Dünngeschrieben unter dem Titel
Was das Element machen soll (Hat Einfluss auf die folgenden Zeilen; Weitere Befehle findet ihr auf den oben genannten Links))
<IW> Inhalt des Bedienelements/Anzeigeelements (In diesem Beispiel wird die folgende Adresse ausgewertet und dargestellt)
Befehl zum lesen der folgenden Adresse
Es können Eingänge, Ausgänge und Merker gelesen werden
Q=Ausgang     X=Bit               0.0=Adresse des Ein oder Ausgangs (Kann z.B. aus der Hardwareconfig gelesen werden) 
I=Eingang       W=Word               
M=Merker       ...                           
Anzeigeformat des EIN/Ausgangs nähere Bedeutung hab ich selbst noch nicht rausgefunden
  Befehlszeile wird benötigt um Werte zu schreiben. Gibt 2 Arten: Link  und Wagolink. Link wird benötigt, um Werte von ausserhalb des Netzwerks  (Übers Internet) Werte zu schreiben. Ich hab bis jetzt nur mit Wagolink  gearbeitet.
Adresse  des Wagocontrollers im Netzwerk im format http://192.168.5.5 z.b.  (Statische IP-Adresse des Controlelrs hierbei empfiehlt sich)
Befehl zum Schreiben auf Adresse
Adresse  auf die geschrieben werden soll Im gleichen Format wie oben. ich  empfehle nur auf Merker zu schreiben, da das direkte Beschalten von  Ausgängen nicht funktioniert hat.
Vermutlich "Grundzustand"/Zustand im unbetätigten Zustand 


"Analogwertverarbeitung" hab ich noch nicht gemacht, kommt aber noch.
Schaut euch auch einmal das Beispiel an, das auf dem Iphone/Ipad zu finden ist. Der Aufbau sieht komplizierter aus, als er ist.
ich werde meine Ergebnisse euch mitteilen.

Ich habe auch noch ein Problem, bei welchem ich hilfe bräuchte:
Beim  bedienelement Button bekomme ich ein senden einer 0 hin, allerdings das  Senden einer 1 klappt nicht. Ich denke der Fehler liegt irgendwo in der  markierten Zeile:

        <item id="0"> 
            <title>test1</title>
            <name>in1</name>
            <description>input1</description>
            <affichage>button</affichage>
            <IW>AN</IW>
            <wagolink>http://192.168.250.150/WRITEPI?ADR1=MX0.2&amp;VALUE1=0&amp;FORMAT1=d%</wagolink>
        </item>


Sicher bin  ich mir allerdings nicht, das Vertauschen von 0 und 1 hat nichts  gebracht. Ebenso das ersetzen von 0 durch 1 oder 1 durch 0. 


Für Tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar.


gruß Steffen


----------



## ruebennase (11 Januar 2014)

Der Thread ist zwar schon etwas älter, hatte mir aber damals nützliche Tipps gegeben meine Wago ans iPad zu bringen. 
Mittlerweile gibt es allerdings auch ein OpenSource Projekt die originale WebVisu der Wago auf HTML5 abzubilden:
http://sourceforge.net/projects/webvisu


----------

